
CodeNow.Com Lets You Build And Test Code In Real Time, In Your Browser  - kloncks
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/04/new-start-up-codenow-com-lets-you-build-and-test-code-in-real-time-in-your-browser/
======
tluyben2
I would like to try it Yash, can you let me in? :) Anyway; it seems rather
fishy how enthusiastic the comments on TC are. Without seeing anything... I do
like this kind of stuff but these people are acting like you cured cancer
which you might have done only no-one can see it actually?

Edit:

I'm also wondering (and very curious!) what you are doing different than
<http://www.coderun.com/ide/> <http://c9.io/> ? Is it the immediate result
iframe on the right?

~~~
ykumar6
We've had the product in private-beta for the last few weeks. Most of the
users commenting are in the private beta

I'll be sending out invites soon It's different from CodeRun, etc because we
are API-focused

~~~
tluyben2
Thanks! I signed up tycho at e-lab. I would love to try it; APIs are a pain
sometimes so I believe you have something there.

------
stephengillie
<http://www.codenow.com/>

The site wants you to enter your email and request an invite.

~~~
ykumar6
What we are doing is very tricky, so we are throttling the flow of users into
the system

Hence the email signup form. No spam, promise!

Yash (Chief Hacker, CodeNow.com)

~~~
libria
It looks like it supports PHP; anything else?

~~~
ykumar6
We support every web stack - PHP, Python, Ruby and Node

~~~
generateui
Can you define "support"?

~~~
powertower
I want to know if their JS [attempts to] parse the code (ex: PHP), or if it
sends it to one of their servers (that's running PHP) and gets the output.

I get that it works in the browser using JS, but does this work offline?

------
Swizec
This looks really promising! But I can't really say until I try it out ...
would love to be let in the beta since I do a lot of exploratory coding with
API's and always setting up a minimal environment is a pain.

Does it also support collaboration? That'd come in handy for teaching people
web programming.

------
paul9290
FYI there is also CodeNow.org. It's an initiative similar to Hungry Academy
but it's aim is teaching youth how to code thru workshops (D.C based as of
now).

------
ykumar6
We're building a PaaS/DaaS that supports all major web frameworks.

No Server Setup, No API Setup, Easy Sharing & Version Control

\- Yash (Chief Hacker, CodeNow.com)

------
ComputerGuru
<http://ideone.com> is far better, with support for way more languages,
including C++, LLVM, C#, brainfuck, and every other language on the planet.
Oh, and it doesn't require registration.

~~~
ykumar6
We are focused on API support, and building an awesome end-user experience.

------
rotoro
I can see this paving the way for a generation of engineers. I meet so many
people who would love to hack and also enroll in a CS degree but the barriers
to entry are way to high, this is a great bridge.

------
rodly
How does this differ from a site like Kodingen (<https://kodingen.com/#>)?
They're doing a renovation and a re-brand to 'Koding' at the moment though.

~~~
ykumar6
We believed in a simplified, consumer-friendly experience with drag & drop
support for major APIs.

------
treelovinhippie
Epic! About time someone made a real-time online editor/tester for PHP. If
this can combine the best of JSFiddle and CSSDeck with PHP included, I'm super
keen. Can I grab an early invite? ;)

~~~
ykumar6
We support Ruby, Node & Python as well.

~~~
treelovinhippie
Perhaps quickly add them to the screenshot?

------
keenahn
I just spent way too long trying to figure out how to do something simple with
facebook open graph. Haven't used codenow yet, but it looks like it could have
saved me a ton of time.

------
EastCoastLA
Can it run a Lisp?

------
keenahn
Flippin sweet

